# New Zetor



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Here's the new Zetor concept tractor shown at Agritechnica in Hannover. Pininfarina is an Italian styling house, best known for its famous Ferrari designs. I guess Zetor is going to try and take on Lamborghini for the best looking tractors....... http://en.zetor.com/future-design-of-zetor-tractors

I'm in Turkey right now where most of the tractors in this neck of the woods are built. Most of what you see in the countryside are NH, CIH, and MF that are built here (very few on-board computers) . You also see a lot of older Turk Fiat's as well.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You can have my share of Zetor tractors. I didn't like them when JD had them painted green & yellow or when they were called Agri-powers!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a Kubota to me


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks strange to me. Just saying.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

They should have saved their money and design it in-house. Pininfarina ergonomics have never been the best and since when do farmers buy a tractor for its looks?


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Well if nothing else you could take the wife cruz'in main on Sat. night.


----------

